# Jumping back in... need help!



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

So I was diagnosed with MS and all the medication I am on, plus the physical ramifications have really taken a toll on my drive.

Sometimes I am unable to physically have sex due to the pain I am in all day, and I can't orgasm. Not alone, not with hubby because of the medication I am on (I think it blocks some pleasure receptors) 

But things have taken a turn for the better, I just started on a medication that helps with fatigue.

The advice I have been getting is - the more you do it, the more you want it/better it gets. Is this true?

I have never been in the situation, I feel horrible for rejecting my H, stressed about life and my health... I want to jump back into our sex life again but I'm not sure how to start. Ugh.. and the guilt?? That is what is killing me!

Any ideas? Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hi bunny ~

I don't have MS. But, the last few years I have really struggled with severe hypothyroidism and trying to get my levels regulated and stable by taking thyroid replacement hormone. Fatigue is the name of the game, so I can understand your fatigue perspective, at least.

Are you capable of doing other things with your husband, even if it's not full intercourse? Can you use your hand or mouth on him? Can you hold him while he masturbates? Can you do little things throughout the day that let him know you are thinking about him - that you value him? Touching him, kissing him, re-affirming that you are attracted to him?

Have you talked with your husband about this, and that you want to resume this aspect of your relationship? You may be surprised at how receptive he will be and you two can work together at it.

For the fatigue when I was really bad (much better now that I am getting closer to being stable longer), I would just tell my H that we simply had to go to bed earlier. He would have a propensity for sitting up watching the news and weather and I just couldn't stay up that late.

I think it's wonderful that you care enough about your husband and relationship to try and work through this.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

I have to be completely honest, I have not done anything. It's shocking... I was such a sexual person.

But I am going to take the steps you suggested.

It's almost turned into a mental block if that makes any sense? Trying to break those patterns!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

bunny23 said:


> The advice I have been getting is - the more you do it, the more you want it/better it gets. Is this true?


Generally speaking, it is.



bunny23 said:


> I have never been in the situation, I feel horrible for rejecting my H, stressed about life and my health... I want to jump back into our sex life again but I'm not sure how to start. Ugh.. and the guilt?? That is what is killing me!
> 
> Any ideas? Has anyone else been through this?


If you've been in this serious drought, just do something. Your husband will appreciate anything you're willing to try.

I'll repost a link to a video I saw on Athol Kay's blog. Any of these tips are a sure fire way to get the ball rolling.
SMBC Theater - Cosmotopian from SMBC Theater


----------

